# Yellow belly X yellow belly



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Am i right in thinking that I would have a 25% chance fo getting an ivory with the above combination?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

yes indeed

i just hatched 2 from same combo :flrt: (from 7 eggs)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, 25% chance per egg of being Ivory, 50% YB, 25% Normal.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks mate thought that was the case. That was a good clutch for you eh? what else did you get from it? I am putting a yellow belly to a normal this year and hoping for a female yellow belly to put the yellow bellys together when she is ready. What do you get if you stick two ivorys together?




tricky said:


> yes indeed
> 
> i just hatched 2 from same combo :flrt: (from 7 eggs)
> 
> image


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

To save me being a pain and asking what you get for all possible combinations lol do any of you know a decent genetics calculator?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

russm said:


> Thanks mate thought that was the case. That was a good clutch for you eh? what else did you get from it? I am putting a yellow belly to a normal this year and hoping for a female yellow belly to put the yellow bellys together when she is ready. What do you get if you stick two ivorys together?


all ivorys...



russm said:


> To save me being a pain and asking what you get for all possible combinations lol do any of you know a *decent genetics calculator*?


 
this site has good punnet examples of basic genetics...

Royal Python Morphs Genetics


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivory to anything will produce at the very least Yellowbelly. Ivory is just homozygous Yellowbelly so it has no choice but to pass on at least one set of Yellowbelly alleles.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

russm said:


> Thanks mate thought that was the case. That was a good clutch for you eh? what else did you get from it? I am putting a yellow belly to a normal this year and hoping for a female yellow belly to put the yellow bellys together when she is ready. What do you get if you stick two ivorys together?


i got
2 ivorys
2 normals
3 yellowbellys

i also put same y.b. dad to a normal and got 4 y.b.s and 3 normals:2thumb:


----------

